# Downtime Notice (Wednesday Night)



## Andy R (Aug 1, 2007)

I just wanted to let you all know that we are going to have to turn off the site for up to a couple of hours tonight while the server admins turn on replication on our database servers.

I know the servers have been spotty a few times in the last couple of weeks with the 500 Errors. I am working to make sure that things stabilize and are as fast as possible. We should be in very good shape soon.

Thanks for your patience and understanding during this process!

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 1, 2007)

hmmmm.....I have never seen a warning before......for any site.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, Andy.  Do you have any idea what time the system is going to go bye-bye?


----------



## *amy* (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Andy.  Even a blank DC screen is more interesting than Summer reruns.


----------



## Andy R (Aug 1, 2007)

Well it looks like is going to be earlier then expected because the DBA is only available at 7:30 EST. So that means the site will be down in about 45 minutes from now.

Sorry about the late notice, it's something that really needs to get done.

Andy


----------



## middie (Aug 1, 2007)

Glad I stopped in when I did. It's about 6:57 eastern time right now.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, Andy!  Just for the heck of it, I thought I'd check the site.  Imagine my surprise when it came up?!  Is the work completed?  If so, you guys are speed demons.

Congratulations!!  Fantastic job.  Thanks.


----------

